# Full Turkey Mount



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Can anybody recommend somebody who does whole turkey mounts? I am in Midland, so closer to mid michigan would be preferred. Thanks!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I am having Chad Kious from Alto, MI to my bird. Most of the taxi's I can recommend are in West Michigan. There are a few good ones around. Look to pay between $500 and $600 for a good mount!!

Do some shopping and look at some work!! Don't just settle on OK!! Good luck!!


----------



## high brass (Dec 28, 2010)

Fanta taxidermy in east lansing does a beautiful job on turkeys,heres a link to his web site. http://www.fantataxidermy.com/


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Of course i would say me but if your looking for a closer one i would say Timberline Taxidermy Art. From Mayville. Always places very well in the state competition for birds. 989-843-5800. give him a call. not far from you at all.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Of course i would say me but if your looking for a closer one i would say Timberline Taxidermy Art. From Mayville. Always places very well in the state competition for birds. 989-843-5800. give him a call. not far from you at all.


Lol sorry Travis...I was thinking you too!!! All I ever see from you is waterfowl...Post up some of your Turkey pics for us to check out!! Thanks!!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the help guys.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Of course i would say me but if your looking for a closer one i would say Timberline Taxidermy Art. From Mayville. Always places very well in the state competition for birds. 989-843-5800. give him a call. not far from you at all.


 Something is wrong with your website, I could not link to it from your sig, and google shows it as being compromised. Tried to open it anyways, would not go, I will give you a call. Al


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats odd. I just went to it and it seems to be ok. Maybe trytyping it in. I dont know what happened.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Thats odd. I just went to it and it seems to be ok. Maybe trytyping it in. I dont know what happened.


I've sent your info to him. We live in Rockford, by Bostwick Lake, so I don't think we'll find any closer. LOL His name is Nick, he'll have an 11" beard and the tail, not sure if he wants the feet mounted, spurs were 1".


Thanks.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Thats odd. I just went to it and it seems to be ok. Maybe trytyping it in. I dont know what happened.


 Must have been on my end, it worked fine tonight and I have no idea what that google message means. Your work posted on your website looks great, I hope to get a bird down worthy of your time.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

I wouldnt pass on Larry Buckle (Flint, Area). He is also a M-S.com sponsor. He does very nice work... 1-810-513-FISH


----------

